# Vet's Best Natual Flea & Tick Spray



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I just got this spray in and was wondering if anyone out there has ever used it before? It is made with peppermint oil and clove extract. It smells like pumpkin pie to me. I needed something that was for ticks and fleas that would not harm my cats b/c kitty cat regularly loves on Jamie and all the other products out there for ticks can't be used around cats. Does the natural stuff actually work? If anyone has used this product before or have any experience with effectiveness please let me know. Thanks.

Oops, forgot the r in natural in the title, but I can't edit the title. Here's a link to the spray in case anyone wants to see it:
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003QS6JL2[/ame]


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

let me know how it works, I was going to buy some and the store hadn't gotten in it yet 

I mainly want it for TICKS. and I like Vet's Best products..


----------



## redsox10 (Jun 12, 2010)

I use Quantum natural flea and ticks. I think it works. I mainly want it for ticks too.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> let me know how it works, I was going to buy some and the store hadn't gotten in it yet
> 
> I mainly want it for TICKS. and I like Vet's Best products..


I sure will let you know if it works. I got it for the ticks too. I use Advantage for the fleas, but don't have anything for the ticks that's safe for my the cats. I have never used any Vet's Best products this is my first experience with this brand. I just hope it works. I know my dogs smell good with it on though.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

redsox10 said:


> I use Quantum natural flea and ticks. I think it works. I mainly want it for ticks too.


I have never heard of Quantum Naturals. I will look into it. Thanks


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i've been looking into essential oils to help so i'd be all for it. Let me know how it goes. Riley is allergic to everything else and we have cats as well so i need something safe for them too.


----------



## Lindsay01 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm also going to have to try this, I picked three ticks off of myself this evening after our walk in Glenwood. I picked through all of Cailye's coat and haven't felt anything crawling yet.  I try and only buy natural or organic products, there's just too many toxic additives in pet products these days.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> i've been looking into essential oils to help so i'd be all for it. Let me know how it goes. Riley is allergic to everything else and we have cats as well so i need something safe for them too.


 
Well, this has peppermint oil in it and clove extract(eugenol) in it so it suppose to naturally kill fleas and ticks. I am not putting thier Advantage on them this month so I can tell if it's going to work. Now on the label it has that it kills fleas and ticks on contact. I don't know if it going to repels them though. It does repel mosquitoes. I saw a mosquito flying around Jamie looking like it wanted to land on her, but it didn't so it does seem to repel them. It's suppose to be safe so Riley may be able to use this. 

I tell you this when you first spray it the clove smell overpowers the peppermint. It's really strong, but after it dries it smells really good like pumpkin pie spice.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I forgot to add it's safe for cats for sure. That's the reason I went with it. I couldn't find a product that killed/repelled ticks that could be used around cats. This doesn't contain any pyrethins or cedar oil. That's the problem with all of the "chemical" tick killer it all has pyrethins in it which is deadly for cats. So that's why I wanted to go natural I just hope it works.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Lindsay01 said:


> I'm also going to have to try this, I picked three ticks off of myself this evening after our walk in Glenwood. I picked through all of Cailye's coat and haven't felt anything crawling yet.  I try and only buy natural or organic products, there's just too many toxic additives in pet products these days.


 
Oh gosh yuk! I hate ticks. Cailye didn't have any, but you did? If it want to take a look at it. I got mine from Amazon. I got the small bottle first to see if it works and if it does I will go with the big bottle next time:
Amazon.com: Vet's Best Natural Flea + Tick Spray, 8 oz: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Many essential oils can be cat sensitive. If this one works for you, that would be great! I use a homemade ACV essential oil spray, but the ticks will still attach. 
I'll be waiting to hear results of the Vets best!


----------



## Lindsay01 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks, I'm going to try it. Now if we could only find something to get rid of the stink bugs! They're back...


----------



## redsox10 (Jun 12, 2010)

IThe Quantum 100% natural flea and tick spray is $21.00 for 8 oz. on the Quantum site. Here are the ingredients
Contents: Essential Oils of Erigeron, Rose Geranium, Eucalyptus & Ravensara, Extracts of St. John's Wort, Wormwood, Black Walnut Hulls, Neem, Rue and Holy Basil in a base of Distilled Water 
I heard about this from our doctor that treats Lyme disease.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> *Many essential oils can be cat sensitive*. If this one works for you, that would be great! I use a homemade ACV essential oil spray, but the ticks will still attach.
> I'll be waiting to hear results of the Vets best!


I hope it doesn't bother my cats especially the one that loves all over Jamie. He rubs his head all over her so I will watch him closely when he does this to make sure he doesn't have any sensitives to it. See I think the ticks are still gonna attach with this stuff too. It doesn't have that it repels them just kills them on contact.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

redsox10 said:


> IThe Quantum 100% natural flea and tick spray is $21.00 for 8 oz. on the Quantum site. Here are the ingredients
> Contents: Essential Oils of Erigeron, Rose Geranium, Eucalyptus & Ravensara, Extracts of St. John's Wort, Wormwood, Black Walnut Hulls, Neem, Rue and Holy Basil in a base of Distilled Water
> I heard about this from our doctor that treats Lyme disease.


 
Is it safe for cats? Do the ticks still attach or have you not had any ticks on your dogs at all? See now I'm worried the Vet's Best isn't gonna repels ticks they will still attach.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

supposedly if you can find something with lavendar in it that will repel fleas and ticks and various other bugs if that helps any....


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> supposedly if you can find something with lavendar in it that will repel fleas and ticks and various other bugs if that helps any....


 
Well, shoot I am sensitive to lavender so I can't have anything with it in there. It gives me terrible headaches. Darn and the sad thing is I love the lavender scent it just does like me back.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Found this on the ingredients list: "Inert Ingredients.96.30%" I'd want to know what they were before purchasing it.

I use a homemade essential oil blend that contains both clove oil and peppermint oil. I'll have to look at the recipe when I get home to see what else is in there. I used it towards the end of last tick season and it worked well... but the true test will be at the height of tick season this year. I'm using it in combination with garlic, however.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I was curious about this stuff so I read how it's used, and it says you have to spray until damp and then rub it in the fur. Sounds like a pain given that you have to do it daily and especially if you have multiple dogs... I will stick with monthly drops. No fleas, no ticks. Happy doggies!


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Haven't tried the Vet's Best flea products but their ear wash and dry ear wash is awesome.
It's alcohol free, which if your dog has a little scratch in their ear and you wash out their ear it won't hurt.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Rerun said:


> I was curious about this stuff so I read how it's used, and it says you have to spray until damp and then rub it in the fur. Sounds like a pain given that you have to do it daily and especially if you have multiple dogs... I will stick with monthly drops. No fleas, no ticks. Happy doggies!


When I sprayed it the formula came out kind of bubbly/foamy like and it did satuarate her easily. I rubbed it in real good and then brushed her too. So I'm gonna see how it goes. I wish there was a monthly topical for the ticks that can be around cats, but can't find one.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Rott-n-GSDs said:


> *Found this on the ingredients list: "Inert Ingredients.96.30%" I'd want to know what they were before purchasing it.*
> 
> I use a homemade essential oil blend that contains both clove oil and peppermint oil. I'll have to look at the recipe when I get home to see what else is in there. I used it towards the end of last tick season and it worked well... but the true test will be at the height of tick season this year. I'm using it in combination with garlic, however.


I know I saw that too on the label and was wondering what exactly are those ingredients, but I gave it a shot anyway. So far so good the cats didn't have any reactions/sensitivities to the spray so far. Now, I just need to know if it works. I have to reapply it today though since Jamie ran out in the rain last night.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

CarrieJ said:


> Haven't tried the Vet's Best flea products but their ear wash and dry ear wash is awesome.
> It's alcohol free, which if your dog has a little scratch in their ear and you wash out their ear it won't hurt.


Thanks it's good to hear it's a good brand. There are good reviews on Amazon, but not that many reviews in general for this product.


----------

